# Antique Motorized Mortiser With Claw Feet



## Russ Huber (Feb 15, 2011)

I have and will sell what appears to be a complete antique mortiser with early electric motor made sturdy of cast iron with 3 claw feet. If anyone is interested and close enough for pick-up please email me for a picture and details. Thanks.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Where are you? Don't know if I'm close.


----------



## Russ Huber (Feb 15, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Where are you? Don't know if I'm close.


Southeast Iowa. Sharp machine even for display, just needs to to be restored.


----------



## Russ Huber (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope this picture loaded. That is a "Fort Wayne WOODs" split phase motor driving the bit.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd need that suitcase next to it for the travel Haha.

Just wondering if you've used that mortiser?BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Russ Huber said:


> I hope this picture loaded. That is a "Fort Wayne WOODs" split phase motor driving the bit.


Haha, that's a cool ole piece of Americana wood working there!... Too far away for me though...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That really is a nice machine. Thanks for the picture. 
Too far for me, too. I'd sure be interested, if I were closer.
Hope it goes to an appreciative owner. Make him promise to post some restoration pictures!


----------



## Russ Huber (Feb 15, 2011)

I posted on the Old Woodworking Machines forum... a good handful of interest, but same song and dance. The best offer I had was $300 for a complete functional claw foot antique mortiser. If $300 is all it is worth to the woodworkers, I may as well make a coat rack out of it. That way it stays nice and warm and virtually wear free for the day when someone thinks it is worth more than $300? :icon_rolleyes: Unfortunately I will probably be 6 feet under before that happens. :yes: 

P.S. I restored a sharp antique leather sewing machine dating 1880s to a functional state a few years back and put it on ebay. It sold for $80. I later restored a 1914 treadle Singer leather sewing machine and sold it for over $300.00. The guy traveled over an entire state to get it on top of the price. Go figure? It's been a treat guys, sincerely! Later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you looking to get rich off of it or are you going to sell it to somebody who will actually use it?


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

If you are selling something and don't list a price, you either have no idea what it's worth, or you are fishing for someone to overpay. Most people here would offer you what it's worth as s tool, although there are a few collectors around. If you are looking for indulgent antique pricing, you might try antique forums, auctions, or one of those roadshows.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweeeeeeet
That is something that you polish up and have out for display in the shop. But man, what a conversation piece.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Russ*



Russ Huber said:


> I have and will sell what appears to be a complete antique mortiser with early electric motor made sturdy of cast iron with 3 claw feet. If anyone is interested and close enough for pick-up please email me for a picture and details. Thanks.


It strikes me that this thread is an ad for a old machine that should have been placed in the classified section if your intent is to sell it.
New members must have 25 post to place a classified ad.
So there's the rub. Now it seem's that your offended by the "offers" that were made on another site.

Quote" _I posted on the Old Woodworking Machines forum... a good handful of interest, but same song and dance. The best offer I had was $300 for a complete functional claw foot antique mortiser. If $300 is all it is worth to the woodworkers, I may as well make a coat rack out of it. That way it stays nice and warm and virtually wear free for the day when someone thinks it is worth more than $300? :icon_rolleyes: Unfortunately I will probably be 6 feet under before that happens

_You probably should not have been allowed to post it in the first place, it's not by the rules, and now it seems like a bit of a rant....JMO_ :blink: _bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

If the guys on OWW think it's worth $300, my guess is it's worth $300.:yes:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

All I know is next time we have a garage sale I'm slapping a price tag on my coat rack to see how much I can get for it.


----------



## Russ Huber (Feb 15, 2011)

At ease gentleman.......I have a buyer for it at $400 when I choose to make the deal. What I did not know is its true value, I don't deal in wood working tools. If one of you gentlemen would of offered more than $400, than the potential buyer would of been proven to be jerking my chain. What was proven to me is the potential buyer has offered me $400 and has to travel up to 7 hours in one direction to get it. I have broke no rules. The potential buyer has proven he is the worthy one to own this fine machine. Thanks for your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Russ Huber (Feb 15, 2011)

Done deal.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL better hurry up and make the deal before they catch up with him.:thumbsup:


----------

